# Princess Kiwi...First Day in New Home



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are the first pics of my baby Kiwi!! ?(taken on a poop camera phone sorry!)


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless her she is a cutie  *


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

she is great =] my baby kiwi x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very pretty kitty,xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, shes lovely bless her*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

She is snuggable, what a gorgeous name too!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

How sweet is she...more so than her great namesake i'm bettin,she's gorgeous


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

she is a naughty little kitty! waking mommy up at 5am this morning by licking and pawing my toes that was hanging out of the bed!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty Kiwi!! She's so cute. I love her little pink collar - glamour puss :biggrin:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Pretty Kiwi!! She's so cute. I love her little pink collar - glamour puss :biggrin:


Im a bit of a collar queen she has 3 allready!! ( all pink....probs because i have an OCD for pink things lol!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Awww...she is gorgeous. Such a little cutie xx


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

i know she is gonna be a stunner when she is older =]


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is very cute!


----------

